# Mr. Clean Magic Eraser - it really works on vinyl!



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

You HAVE to try this stuff. Just add a little water and rub in small circles. If you have a lot of dirt lifting off, you should chase it with a damp sponge so it won't just get spread around. 
Top boot BEFORE cleaning - was a mess when I bought the car. It was all greasy from sitting crumpled up in the trunk.








AFTER about 20 mintues with the Magic Eraser and a couple of minutes with Meguires protectant/cleaner.








Headliner was even more exciting. Stuff that wouldn't come off with Simple Green or Meguires cleaner (by iteself) wiped right off with the Magic Eraser.








What is interesting about this stuff is that it doesn't have any crazy solvents that mess with your skin. There is some small amount of fine abrasive that is bad for rubbing on paint or smooth plastic.
It also worked very well for the plastic under the roll bar.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Mr. Clean Magic Eraser - it really works on vinyl! (JPX)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Mr. Clean Magic Eraser - it really works on vinyl! (BlackSunshine)*

yeah i had some perm marker from someone writing on my arm... lol.. well in a drunken stupor my roommates and I grabbed one of those from under the sink. They forgot to add water... (still dumb to use one)... and let me say after all said and done, took forever for my skin to heal. Was like an indian sunburn.. lol.


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Mr. Clean Magic Eraser - it really works on vinyl! (Seanathan)*

Little bit of cross posting going on here. But I wanted to make sure I put updated photos in the correct places as things go along.
Here is a photo of the Magic Eraser at work on the vinyl panels on the sides of the seats. 

Between this and the steam cleaner for the fabric and carpet, I have am in love with my interior all over again!


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Clean Magic Eraser - it really works on vinyl! (JPX)*

Yeah, I did my Scirocco headliner with one of those and it worked great. 24 years of soot and tar from some lady smoking in the car wiped away clean. It's white as rice now.


----------

